# 1973 Schiwnn Deluxe Twinn tandem restoration help/tips



## deluxetwinn73 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi All, 

Today, I was tarring down my Grandmothers old shed, and found a gem of a bike. It is a 1973 Schwinn Deluxe Twinn tandem. It is in, what I would describe as, terrible condition, but I hoping the chances of full restoration are promising. If any of you have parts, access to parts, or tip on all things restoration, your help would be much appreciated for this "new-comer!" 

THANKS!


----------



## KingSizeAmerican (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm no expert by any means, but...  I suggest making two decisions pretty quickly.  One is whether or not you want to restore this bike to exactly as it was made.  You'll come out a lot cheaper if you're willing to be flexible when looking for parts.  The other decision is how much you're willing to spend on this restoration.  One great thing about that Twinn, the frame is stout enough to last several more generations!  I'd suggest spending wisely by buying quality parts.  What makes the current condition so terrible?


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 4, 2011)

Without posting pictures, it keeps us all in the dark...


----------

